# Copying backup files between external hard drives



## shellypwatx

I need some help with an error I'm getting trying to transfer my Time Machine backup files from one external hard drive to a new one. It's saying that the new one doesn't have "ownership enabled". I'm just trying to copy the Backups.backupdb folder to the new one and then I'll set that new one as the default Time Machine backup location.

THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## spunk.funk

Moving thread to the Mac forum for better results


----------



## shellypwatx

Thanks spunk.funk...sorry about that, this is my first post.


----------



## MartyF81

Right-click it on your External drive and select Get Info. Look in Sharing & Permissions at the very bottom. If there's a checkmark in the Ignore ownership on this volume box, click the padlock, enter your Admin password, then remove the check mark.

I think that should take care of it.


----------



## MartyF81

Also, is there anything else ont he destination drive? Did you format it on your Mac?


----------



## shellypwatx

Thanks for the reply MartyF81! No, there is nothing else on the destination drive, it is completely clean. The manufacturer had me repartition it (to one partition) through the Disk Utility so it made 100% it was clean. This all started because there isn't an option to Ignore Ownership on the current/old drive. Here's a screenshot:

http://coolchickdesigns.com/Downloads/get-info.png

And here's a screenshot of the error:
http://coolchickdesigns.com/Downloads/copy-paste-error.png

THANKS!


----------



## MartyF81

The that little Lock Icon on the bottom right corner of your screenshot?

Click that, and type in your admin password and you should then see the check box appear.


----------



## shellypwatx

No dice 

http://coolchickdesigns.com/Downloads/get-info-unlocked.png


----------



## MartyF81

Are you sure you formated this drive properly? It says 576GB are used... meaning occupied with data.I thought you said there is nothing on it?


----------



## shellypwatx

Oh, that's the current drive...where the files are currently located. 

This is the new drive - it has the "Ignore ownership" box checked:

http://coolchickdesigns.com/Downloads/get-info-new-drive.png

It's the original hard drive that is causing the problems, at least I think.


----------



## MartyF81

The "New Drive" is where you want to copy to correct? Uncheck that box on the "new drive" and try to copy again..


----------



## shellypwatx

Now I got "The operation can't be completed because it isn't supported". Since I'm trying to copy my past Time Machine backup files, should I maybe try to do it through Time Machine somehow?


----------



## MartyF81

There is no way to "move" the backup through TimeMachine... Once you move it, you will have to point TimeMachine to the new home though.

Try this:
1. Give it a reboot. (This will stop anything going on in the background that could be interferring).

2. Turn "Off" TimeMachine (you cannot move a TimeMachine file while it is in use).

3. Try moving it again.

I am sorry you are having trouble with this... I have never had a problem doing this before.


----------



## shellypwatx

Okay, I'll give that a try. Thanks for your help with it! My goal is to actually move the old backup files to the new hard drive so that I can set the new hard drive as the default for Time Machine going forward and it will still have all of the old Time Machine backup files included.


----------



## shellypwatx

Gave that a try and still got the "The operation can't be completed because it isn't supported" error.  Did you see my post above with what I'm trying to do...I guess I'm trying to do the right thing anyway??


----------



## MartyF81

These are the exact instructions from Apple on how to do this: 

Time Machine: How to transfer backups from the current backup drive to a new backup drive

I am not sure why you are getting that error sorry. Perhaps start at the step 1 of these instructions again....


----------



## shellypwatx

Thanks for your help. I may have to just give up unfortunately. :ermm:


----------



## sinclair_tm

Can you get Time Machine to use the disk for a new backup?


----------



## turnell

Go into TimeMachine and copy the files you REALLY Need.


----------

